
Ruby howto for business majors (and 13 yr. olds)  - Sam_Odio
http://hacketyhack.net/
======
Sam_Odio
As a business major trying to learn how to program(gasp), I found this to be a
useful guide to the basics of ruby.

Unfortunately, the software only runs on windows. Here's a direct link to the
download page:
<http://code.whytheluckystiff.net/hacketyhack/wiki/GetHacketyHack>

~~~
RyanGWU82
Dude, don't say you're "trying to learn how to program," that undervalues what
I'm _certain_ you already know. ;-)

------
dmarques1
I am also a business folk (Babson College Entrepreneurship program) and using
Hackety Hack to try and gain some basic Ruby knowledge. I like it so far.

------
jamongkad
I think this is good thing to do for the community. Is this open source? can
we contribute to the lessons?

